# Soccer Team



## floydy007 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody new to Canada(Toronto) that used to play football back home to a good standard and is looking to join a team for summer drop me an email. We are currently registered to play in division 1 in the TSSL which is a decent standard.

We have a great team set up with a good bunch of guys and we're always on the look out to add to the squad and our social crowd!!

Thanks

Lloyd


----------



## bahramh (Sep 8, 2011)

floydy007 said:


> Anybody new to Canada(Toronto) that used to play football back home to a good standard and is looking to join a team for summer drop me an email. We are currently registered to play in division 1 in the TSSL which is a decent standard.
> 
> We have a great team set up with a good bunch of guys and we're always on the look out to add to the squad and our social crowd!!
> 
> ...


Hi there Lloyd, I have just moved to Toronto and am looking to join a soccer team. I realize the outdoor season is now coming to an end but wondering if you have an indoor team too. I have played football all my life back in London, play in midfield to a decent standard and I love the social side as well and enjoy a beer or two after the game. If you are still looking for players please do get in touch, thanks
Baz


----------



## floydy007 (Apr 1, 2011)

bahramh said:


> Hi there Lloyd, I have just moved to Toronto and am looking to join a soccer team. I realize the outdoor season is now coming to an end but wondering if you have an indoor team too. I have played football all my life back in London, play in midfield to a decent standard and I love the social side as well and enjoy a beer or two after the game. If you are still looking for players please do get in touch, thanks
> Baz


Hey Baz, yeah we are just coming to the end of summer league, just got promotion to the prem for next year and still in the cup. We will be having an indoor team maybe 2 depending on final numbers, we enter a league every year at the docks near cherry beach, play on Friday nigghts between 7 and 11 and generally go for beers after, its 200 dollars for roughly 13 games. Have a mixture of nationalities on the team mostly english and irish. We have a game Monday night and a training session this week if your interested in coming down let me know and I'll give you some times and a bit more info.

Cheers

Lloyd


----------



## floydy007 (Apr 1, 2011)

We are training this Thursday night if you are still interested? Then again on Sunday.

Cheers

Lloyd


----------



## floydy007 (Apr 1, 2011)

my email is floydy007(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------

